# The Guy with the Train in his Basement



## jebr (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay, this is pretty cool. A guy took an about-to-be-scrapped VIA train and built it into his basement.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjMnWdIWjWs


----------



## TimePeace (Jan 7, 2013)

jebr said:


> Okay, this is pretty cool. A guy took an about-to-be-scrapped VIA train and built it into his basement.
> 
> Watch it



Not at all obsessive, that guy!

Heheh. If I had the money and that much spare time, I'd ride the Via Canadian! Maybe he's already done that. (How many times, I wonder?)


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Mrs. Blackwolf had only one simple thing to say when I showed her this:

"*NO!!!!!*"

:wub: :giggle:


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 8, 2013)

Maine Rider said:


> ......I'd ride the Via Canadian! Maybe he's already done that. (How many times, I wonder?)


Many times!.......Jason is also president of “Rapido Trains” the model railroad company that builds those finely detailed models of the Canadian among other equipment such as the LRC etc. 

http://www.rapidotra...m/canadian.html


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 8, 2013)

Okay, let's see...

1) Completely insane... Check

2) Amazing wife.... Check

When I asked her if I could build a train in our basement, she said "Sure!" :wub:

Then she added "We don't have a basement!" :huh:

See I told you, I'm completely insane.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh, things to do if I ever actually have a basement and a bunch of money laying around. Mind you, I'd try and get one of the Budd shells laying around on the NEC for my base (rather than what looks like an LRC car body), but other than that...yeah, I'd consider something like this.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 8, 2013)

I asked B if we could do this once we bought a house. He rolled his eyes, shook his head, smiled, and went back to his computer game.

That's B-speak for, "Whatever you want, but I think you're insane."


----------



## TimePeace (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a basement. But if I get some money, I won't be hanging around the basement... I'll be riding the railways!


----------

